# ***** COLOR AND SPECIAL ORDERS ****



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HERES SOME RIMMS FOR THIS WEEK,,,THIS IS HOW WE DO IT..... NO REASON TO LIE TO KICK IT


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

YA YA


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

13/7 R GOLD NIPPLES 430 SHIPPED


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HAY TIMM...HOPE THESE ARE BETTER, THEY ARE A BIT DARKER


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey kieth any chance you have any picks of the teal ones yet. by the way check out my car in towncar fest.
pablo from austin texas.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

BRANY WINE CANDY


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 4 2005, 08:31 PM
> *hey kieth any chance you have any picks of the teal ones yet.  by the way check out my car in towncar fest.
> pablo from austin texas.
> [snapback]2953944[/snapback]​*


IN THE MORNING


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2005)

hey keith if you got any progress pics of mine post em um


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 4 2005, 08:44 PM
> *hey keith if you got any progress pics of mine post em um
> [snapback]2954024[/snapback]​*


SORRY I DONT


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

do theese come in 14's?


----------



## johnny coconut (Mar 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 4 2005, 09:30 PM
> *HAY TIMM...HOPE THESE ARE BETTER, THEY ARE A BIT DARKER
> [snapback]2953941[/snapback]​*



Whats the special pice for the old set??? What size rims???


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 4 2005, 09:31 PM
> *BRANY WINE CANDY
> [snapback]2953950[/snapback]​*


are you puttin these together? and are they spoken for?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by usojohn_@Apr 5 2005, 05:28 AM
> *Whats the special pice for the old set???  What size rims???
> [snapback]2955316[/snapback]​*


fed x lost 2 rimms and droped the other


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 5 2005, 08:28 AM
> *are you puttin these together? and are they spoken for?
> [snapback]2955741[/snapback]​*


depens...you need these??14/7 r


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 5 2005, 10:50 AM
> *depens...you need these??14/7 r
> [snapback]2956172[/snapback]​*


ehhhh... i need 13z


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 5 2005, 10:54 AM
> *ehhhh... i need 13z
> [snapback]2956641[/snapback]​*


they can be done


----------



## LAC_MASTA (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 5 2005, 02:41 PM
> *they can be done
> [snapback]2957477[/snapback]​*


price to 02910?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LAC_MASTA_@Apr 5 2005, 03:06 PM
> *price to 02910?
> [snapback]2957867[/snapback]​*


520


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

any pics of the teal ones yet?
pablo from austin texas


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

I need another set get at me when you get a chance and you never sent me your paypal to send the rest of the feria


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

tight!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 6 2005, 08:13 AM
> *I need another set get at me when you get a chance and you never sent me your paypal to send the rest of the feria
> [snapback]2961205[/snapback]​*


[email protected]


----------



## SincityPlaya (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey keith do you got a website where i can see all your rims??


----------



## individuals cc (Mar 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 4 2005, 08:30 PM
> *HAY TIMM...HOPE THESE ARE BETTER, THEY ARE A BIT DARKER
> [snapback]2953941[/snapback]​*


 they look good,

how long till totally ready.. 


also.. what abtout the 5ht wheels.. can i send it back..get it to match ... extra charge?

let me know


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by individuals cc_@Apr 6 2005, 02:27 PM
> *they look good,
> 
> how long till totally ready..
> ...


no just keep the offs/apters and send it back double box it please....ill be send ing your 4 out by friday


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

DOES THIER WORK LOOK LIKE THIS???HUMMM I DIDNT THINK SO


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

price shipped on o.g. center golds with zenith knockoffs, i need 1 14x6s and 2 14x7s...gimmie a deal cause of what happend with my last set....pm me thanks keith. later
post a pic for me too


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 6 2005, 06:05 PM
> *DOES THIER WORK LOOK LIKE THIS???HUMMM I DIDNT THINK SO
> [snapback]2963950[/snapback]​*


how much for these excact red rims in a 14x7 with a chrome 2 bar spinner with a red mcclean chip sent to ohio?


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 6 2005, 06:05 PM
> *DOES THIER WORK LOOK LIKE THIS???HUMMM I DIDNT THINK SO
> [snapback]2963950[/snapback]​*


 my bad these red ones at the bottom.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 6 2005, 01:10 PM
> *[email protected]
> [snapback]2962019[/snapback]​*


money sent thanks homboy


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 6 2005, 08:05 PM
> *DOES THIER WORK LOOK LIKE THIS???HUMMM I DIDNT THINK SO
> [snapback]2963950[/snapback]​*



Hey Keith, how much for a set like the middle ones (the 4 orange ones) 13X7, with a 2 bar zenith style knockoff, shipped to Toronto, postal code M9W 1N8.


Thanks!


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

what color are the middle ones and how much 14x7


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Apr 6 2005, 08:21 PM
> *Hey Keith, how much for a set like the middle ones (the 4 orange ones) 13X7, with a 2 bar zenith style knockoff, shipped to Toronto, postal code M9W 1N8.
> Thanks!
> [snapback]2964516[/snapback]​*


what do you want powder coated??


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REBORN 64_@Apr 6 2005, 07:54 PM
> *my bad these red ones at the bottom.
> [snapback]2964370[/snapback]​*


560 shippped


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

hey kieth if those teal ones are mine they have the wrong spimmer
pablo from austin texas


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 6 2005, 08:22 PM
> *what color are the middle ones and how much 14x7
> [snapback]2964523[/snapback]​*


candy orange, what do you want powder coated?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 6 2005, 10:15 PM
> *hey kieth if those teal ones are mine they have the wrong spimmer
> pablo from austin texas
> [snapback]2965112[/snapback]​*


i know you wanted 2 bar stark fin but where out...only had rigth side, till next tuesday or wedsday, you said you need the rimms real bad....so i shippped those ....but ill ship 5 spinners with the ex rimm and the dvds the 5th wheel didnt ship yet missing 2 spokes...ok ,if you dont want those ship them back,as soon as you get your rimms ok ,,,thanks...


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 6 2005, 11:21 PM
> *i know you wanted 2 bar stark fin but where out...only had rigth side, till next tuesday or wedsday, you said you need the rimms real bad....so i shippped those ....but ill ship 5 spinners with the ex rimm and the dvds the 5th wheel didnt ship yet missing 2 spokes...ok  ,if you dont want those ship them back,as soon as you get your rimms ok ,,,thanks...
> [snapback]2965144[/snapback]​*


ill ship you back the spinners when i recieve the other rim.
when do you think they will arrive?


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 6 2005, 10:51 PM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


when are you coming to berdo?? ill have the rimms with me but im not takin them into the show...


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by degre576_@Apr 6 2005, 10:24 PM
> *ill ship you back the spinners when i recieve the other rim.
> when do you think they will arrive?
> [snapback]2965163[/snapback]​*


tuesday...i double boxed theses please check these out good...ok keith


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I'll be staying in Berdoo, at Volo's house on Saturday night. Are you going to the LRM preshow party? I can pick them up (wheels) on Saturday or at the show, (black spoke/2 bar Zenith type spinner?black chips). Hell I'll buy the first round if you can make it to the party.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 6 2005, 11:00 PM
> *I'll be staying in Berdoo, at Volo's house. Are you going to the LRM preshow party?
> I can pick them up on Saturday or at the show.  (black spoke/2 bar Zenith type spinner?black chips). Hell I'll buy the first round if you can make it to the party.
> 
> [snapback]2965283[/snapback]​*


wheres the party at, yes saturday would be better, shit i may not even go to san ber. show...ill see


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

I'll PM with the address, (By invitation only).






I believe


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 6 2005, 11:07 PM
> *I'll PM with the address, (By invitation only).
> 
> [snapback]2965325[/snapback]​*


SOUNDS WACK...... :0


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 7 2005, 12:16 AM
> *candy orange, what do you want powder coated?
> [snapback]2965116[/snapback]​*


Whatever those rims are. Are they powdercoated or anodized?


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

price shipped on o.g. center golds with zenith knockoffs, i need 2 14x6s and 2 14x7s...gimmie a deal cause of what happend with my last set....pm me thanks keith. later
post a pic for me too


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Apr 7 2005, 04:21 AM
> *price shipped on o.g. center golds with zenith knockoffs, i need 1 14x6s and 2 14x7s...gimmie a deal cause of what happend with my last set....pm me thanks keith. later
> post a pic for me too
> [snapback]2966224[/snapback]​*


the best i could do is 625 shipped..........


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Apr 7 2005, 04:19 AM
> *Whatever those rims are.  Are they powdercoated or anodized?
> [snapback]2966217[/snapback]​*


powder coat


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

hey keith do you have anything with white that could be shipped out asap


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Apr 7 2005, 01:46 PM
> *hey keith do you have anything with white that could be shipped out asap
> [snapback]2968613[/snapback]​*


white 14 dish and hub 500 shippped


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

you wouldnt happen to have anything in 13s would you 175 70's are a bitch to find up here and cost$$$,if not no biggie,just tryin to get some wheels here before the first cruise up here


----------



## SolidGoldCaddy (Feb 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 7 2005, 03:28 PM
> *the best i could do is 625 shipped..........
> [snapback]2968526[/snapback]​*


YOU JUST TOLD ME 580 or something like it a week ago!


----------



## NEXT LEVEL (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REBORN 64_@Apr 6 2005, 07:53 PM
> *how much for these excact red rims in a 14x7 with a chrome 2 bar spinner with a red mcclean chip sent to ohio?
> [snapback]2964367[/snapback]​*


you got any specials coming to brake in the new lowriden season? do you have any laying around?or how long does it take?do you want the cash now or when they are done?


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

Yeah, but how much?




> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 7 2005, 03:28 PM
> *powder coat
> [snapback]2968535[/snapback]​*


----------



## schoolboylincoln (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 4 2005, 09:27 PM
> *YA YA
> [snapback]2953924[/snapback]​*


 Hey Keith I got em............ Way nice ....Thanks man there perfect.


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SolidGoldCaddy_@Apr 7 2005, 04:07 PM
> *YOU JUST TOLD ME 580 or something like it a week ago!
> [snapback]2969181[/snapback]​*


YA I KNOW BUT THATS THE PRICE OG WIRE GAVE ME....SORRY BUT THE PRICES DID RASE ABIT


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by REBORN 64_@Apr 7 2005, 08:16 PM
> *you got any specials coming to brake in the new lowriden season? do you have any laying around?or how long does it take?do you want the cash now or when they are done?
> [snapback]2970239[/snapback]​*


YELLOW 13..


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HUMMMM15/7 STANDERS


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

STEVE( NYC) AM SORRY FOR THE WAIT...I HOPE THIS IS BETTER??? PLEASE LET ME KNOW IM PUT THEM TOGETHER MONDAY....


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

THIS IS BAD ASS............CUSTOM WIRES LIKE NO OTHER


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

BLACK DISH, BLACK HUB HOW MUCH JEFE? IN 14INCH


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:angry: ok seriously what the fuck how come you keep saying you dont have twisted spokes when alomost ever other flipping picture has them !


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

well keith???


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERVING U 2_@Apr 7 2005, 11:07 PM
> *BLACK DISH, BLACK HUB HOW MUCH JEFE? IN 14INCH
> [snapback]2970755[/snapback]​*


550 SHIPPED


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

thats what i thought


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 7 2005, 11:40 PM
> *thats what i thought
> [snapback]2970846[/snapback]​*


LOOK YOU KEEP CHANGIN YOU MIND SO DAMM MUCH I WAS GETTING DIZZY..... SO LETS START OVER...WHAT DO YOU WISH FOR ?? AND HOW MUCH ARE YOU WORKIN WITH??PLEASE DONT ASK ME TO HOOK YOU UP CAUSE ON THIS SITE I HOOK EVERYONE UP...THIS IS THE NUMBER 1 REASON I CAN HOOK MY RIDE UP....CAUSE SHIT I LOSSE MORE MONEY SOMETIMES THEN I MAKE......THATS REAL.......................SOME SAY THEN WHY DO I DO IT....BECAUSE IM A LOWRIDER AND JUST TRYIN TO HELP OUT............THATS REAL TOO....


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Apr 7 2005, 02:12 PM
> *you wouldnt happen to have anything in 13s would you 175 70's are a bitch to find up here and cost$$$,if not no biggie,just tryin to get some wheels here before the first cruise up here
> [snapback]2968770[/snapback]​*


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Apr 7 2005, 11:46 PM
> *
> [snapback]2970866[/snapback]​*


WHAT COLORS?? BLACK GREEN YELLOW MARORN??


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

blue or white my cars white with navy blue interior


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Apr 7 2005, 11:50 PM
> *blue or white my cars white with navy blue interior
> [snapback]2970881[/snapback]​*


OH I GOT BLUE CANDY NIPPLES 485 SHIPPED 13 INCH, I CAN BUILT THESE IN ONE DAY....BUT IN CANDY BLUE....WANT TO ADD KOFFS 60 MORE


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

ill get back to you im leaning more toward white for my car but i need to get somthign asap,how long would it take to make a set of just spokes or a set with coloured dish with chrome lip and coloured hub


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KTownSwangin_@Apr 7 2005, 11:58 PM
> *ill get back to you im leaning more toward white for my car but i need to get somthign asap,how long would it take to make a set of just spokes or a set with coloured dish with chrome lip and coloured hub
> [snapback]2970918[/snapback]​*


2 -3 WEEKS MAYBE SOONER


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

ill pm you


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

i want twisted spoke rims and i know u have them


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 12:19 AM
> *i want twisted spoke rims and i know u have them
> [snapback]2971002[/snapback]​*


NOW YOU SEE WHY I REALLY DONT WANT TO DEAL WITH YOU....I TOLD YOU ONCE BEFORE WE DONT HAVE 13 INCH OR FOR THAT MATER 14 INCH ANYMORE LOOK AT THIS FOTO AM MISSING 3 SPOKES ON THIS SET OF 5 RIMMS.......I DONT HAVE THEM YOU MAY WANT TO HIT UP JESTER64 HE SELL ROADTERS , I BELIVE THEY STILL OFFER TWISTED SPOKES.....DO YOU KNOW THEY COST LIKE 50 PER WHEEL EX.


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

fucking christ meng fucking smoke a blunt or something and chill the fuck out


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 01:32 AM
> *fucking christ meng  fucking smoke a blunt or something and chill the fuck out
> [snapback]2971123[/snapback]​*


HAY FIND SOMEONE ELSE TO HELP YOU..........IM DONE I THINK YOUR SMOKIN ABIT TO MUCH,,,YOUVE ASKIED ME FOR ABOUT 7 DIFF..WHEELS COMBOS,,,WHAT TYPE OF CAR YOU GOT,,,HOW OLD ARE YOU??


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

BUG A BOO


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin: ive only asked you for 3 wheel types actually , and i have a 1979 mercury Grand Marqis Borgham 2 Door Hard Top


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 8 2005, 03:44 AM
> *BUG A BOO
> [snapback]2971135[/snapback]​*


 :rofl: :roflmao:


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

So homeboyz, again, how much you want for the 4 orange rims, 13X7 with a 2 bar zenith style knockoff?



> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 6 2005, 08:05 PM
> *DOES THIER WORK LOOK LIKE THIS???HUMMM I DIDNT THINK SO
> [snapback]2963950[/snapback]​*


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Apr 8 2005, 03:49 PM
> *So homeboyz, again, how much you want for the 4 orange rims, 13X7 with a 2 bar zenith style knockoff?
> [snapback]2974010[/snapback]​*


shipped to can?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 01:44 AM
> *:biggrin:  ive only asked you for 3 wheel types actually , and i have a 1979 mercury Grand Marqis Borgham 2 Door Hard Top
> [snapback]2971137[/snapback]​*


in one day.....how many pm?? .............wanting me to give him gold for free?? ect...ect


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

fuck you buddy i never asked you for free gold i asked how much it was CHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMP


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 08:56 PM
> *fuck you buddy i never asked you for free gold i asked how much it was CHHHHHHHHHHUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUMMMMMMMMMMMMMMP
> [snapback]2975035[/snapback]​*


bug a boo be gone ...befor i put a spell on your ass..............


----------



## Low-Profile (Mar 25, 2005)

:biggrin: awe im i getting under your skin lil keithy ?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Low-Profile_@Apr 8 2005, 09:06 PM
> *:biggrin: awe im i getting under your skin lil keithy ?
> [snapback]2975067[/snapback]​*


YA YOU ARE ........TONY PARKER JR


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

HERES A FEW MORE TODAY....NIM


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

BIG THANGS,,,DID YOU NOTICE NO GOLD NIPPLES, THEY WILL FIX IF NEEDED??LET ME KNOW


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

BRAD ITS DONE IM SHIPPIN MONDAY 14/7 R


----------



## allcoupedup (Jan 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 8 2005, 10:32 PM
> *shipped to can?
> [snapback]2974976[/snapback]​*



Yup postal code M9W 1N8


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by allcoupedup_@Apr 8 2005, 09:34 PM
> *Yup postal code M9W 1N8
> [snapback]2975133[/snapback]​*


660
JUST THE DICH IN THIS CANDY ORANGE


----------



## 1sickucelac (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey keith, can u give me a price on 5 14/7 reverse, powdercoated nipples and hubs shipped to washington state?? Thx!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 1sickucelac_@Apr 8 2005, 10:21 PM
> *Hey keith, can u give me a price on 5 14/7 reverse, powdercoated nipples and hubs shipped to washington state??  Thx!
> [snapback]2975320[/snapback]​*


670 MOST COLORS


----------



## Lac Rida (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 8 2005, 11:10 PM
> *660
> JUST THE DICH IN THIS CANDY ORANGE
> [snapback]2975283[/snapback]​*


How much for candy orange just like this with a chrome lip? Shipped to 95833? 14/7 reverse-5 rims?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lac Rida_@Apr 9 2005, 01:33 AM
> *How much for candy orange just like this with a chrome lip? Shipped to 95833? 14/7 reverse-5 rims?
> [snapback]2975672[/snapback]​*


755


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

hey homeboyz i need a price on brown dishes. pm me with details thanks


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 8 2005, 11:26 PM
> *BIG THANGS,,,DID YOU NOTICE  NO GOLD NIPPLES, THEY WILL FIX  IF NEEDED??LET ME KNOW
> [snapback]2975105[/snapback]​*


I need that gold dog


----------



## LUXURY (Feb 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 8 2005, 10:09 PM
> *YA YOU ARE ........TONY PARKER JR
> [snapback]2975078[/snapback]​*


hahhahahhahahah thats funny


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Steve , I got them arms the other day !!! 


Im waiting on another set from 63 beachcruizer so i can do themboth at once ............ 


LMK whats the deal - I would have called you but, I aint got No number !!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


Rims look bad ass , Kinda matches this toilet seat that im painting up for Fred in Indiana !!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

This makes me wanna paint a car to match these rims .......


----------



## Bigthangs (Jan 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 12 2005, 06:24 AM
> *Steve , I got them arms the other day !!!
> Im waiting on another set from 63 beachcruizer so i can do themboth at once ............
> LMK whats the deal - I would have called you but, I aint got No number !!! LOL!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...


So what are you saying Bob? my rims should go in the toilet?













j/k


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 9 2005, 04:27 AM
> *BRAD ITS DONE IM SHIPPIN MONDAY 14/7 R
> [snapback]2975108[/snapback]​*


yeah i see what u talkin bout homie...hope the new one gets shipped out soon
thanks bro..good lookin out to


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 8 2005, 12:36 AM
> *550 SHIPPED
> [snapback]2970836[/snapback]​*


HEY JEFE DOES THE SAME GO FOR 13 INCH?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dwnlow4lif_@Apr 12 2005, 04:11 PM
> *yeah i see what u talkin bout homie...hope the new one gets shipped out soon
> thanks bro..good lookin out to
> [snapback]2990570[/snapback]​*


im pickin it up tomarrow


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERVING U 2_@Apr 12 2005, 08:56 PM
> *HEY JEFE DOES THE SAME GO FOR 13 INCH?
> [snapback]2992153[/snapback]​*


sameeeeeeeeee


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 13 2005, 04:13 AM
> *im pickin it up tomarrow
> [snapback]2992207[/snapback]​*


 :biggrin: right on homie


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

You do really good work on these wheels. :biggrin:


----------



## PlayOnPlayaz (Mar 31, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 12 2005, 05:28 AM
> *This makes me wanna paint a car to match these rims .......
> 
> 
> ...


these rims look juicy


----------



## Corey757 (Nov 7, 2004)

Yo homeboyz how much for 18inch chrome 150 spokes


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hey keith price please 17" wires std off set to fit a 94 e220 benz 

thanks homie


----------



## LooneyG (Jun 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PlayOnPlayaz_@Apr 13 2005, 10:47 PM
> *these rims look juicy
> [snapback]2996593[/snapback]​*


They look even better when they are at my house... Thanx Keith Wheels look good !!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

wow those look like someone elses


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

RIGTH CLICK A SAVE YOUR CHOICE


----------

